# Does anybody know any good natural remedies for Arthritis pain and discomfort?



## Dorothy (Jan 3, 2013)

I am trying to find ways of helping with the pain and discomfort of my Arthritis and I don't really like taking very many medicines if I can find a natural remedy that will work or at least help. If you know of any please share them here. Thank you.


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 3, 2013)

I use Lidoderm patches but they are not affordable unless you have insurance or on Medicare.  A prescription box of 30 costs over $200 without either.

With insurance or Medicare, that same box is around $50.

They aren't 100% in many instances but they kill enough pain that I can still muck stalls and do some minor filing on my horses hooves, in-between Trimmer visits.

Also, not sure where your arthritis issues are but I use Back On Track products for my horses and this stuff really works.  They have dog and people products as well.  I'd buy some of the people products for myself except I'm too busy trying to keep my horses with arthritis comfortable, so I suck it up and keep pasting the Lidoderm patches on myself - lol lol lol

http://www.backontrackproducts.com/


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 3, 2013)

Have you tried the topical rubefacients such as Icy Hot? I know that the research all claims they aren't effective but that goes against many, many user's opinions. I think those research findings may have been funded in part by the Pharma boys. 

Granted they don't remove ALL the pain - nothing does, really - but they can help a lot. 

Personally I don't have arthritis but for joint and muscle pain I've gotten very good results with a product called *Tiger Balm* - I've used it for over 40 years now and for the occasional pulled / strained muscle or bone bruise it works great. You can get it in just about any local pharmacy OTC or they can order it for you; there are also tons of places online to purchase it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2013)

A few supplements that I would recommend for arthritis are MSM (Methylsulphonylmethane), which is a joint sulfur that promotes healthy cartilage and reduces inflammation.  Another herb (spice) that is very good for inflammation, thus relieving pain, is Turmeric (Curcumin).  Magnesium Citrate or Malate will also benefit with pain from joints and muscles, and help to relax.  I don't have bad arthritis issues, but I take all three of these daily, and they have helped with occassional back/joint pains, etc.

Another thing that is known to be very good for arthritis sufferers in cherry juice, pure natural juice with no sweetners.  Here are a few links that you can check out...

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/113-Cherries-for-Arthritis-Joint-Pain-and-Gout

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/225-Curcumin-for-Rheumatoid-Arthritis

http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Arthritis


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Dorothy. So sorry to hear you're in pain. 

Try this folk remedy from here in England, it may help you.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ppling-arthritis-says-delighted-organist.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...negar-cured-excruciating-arthritis-weeks.html


----------



## basqueboy (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,
Any one who has aches and pains or even arthritis need to try this product

 BIOFREEZE Pain Relieving Gel, 4-Ounc...

 Biofreeze

 Best Price $3.80
 or Buy New $7.50 the only place I could find this is amazon.com


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2013)

Thermacare disposable wraps also provide good heat relief for arthritis pain.  If you belong to Costco, they often have sales on them 6 wraps for $12.  Otherwise, they are pricey, but convenient to use and long lasting. http://www.thermacare.com/?s_kwcid=TC|18049|therma%20care||S|e|13102125876


----------



## Steve (Jan 17, 2013)

I have arthritis very bad.. 
I have tried absolutely everything and finally I gave in and asked my doctor for something.. He prescribed Arthrotec which is an anti inflammatory for the joints and *IT* *WORKS* fantastically....
Absolutely *NO MORE PAIN* at all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It is covered here in Canada by our medicare system, so I have no idea if it is pricey or not.. 

I realise you want something not medicinal, but the bottom line is something to not only relieve the pain but to let you have a normal life without any restrictions.. There are hundreds of suggestions out there and if you can find the perfect answer, please let me know as I am very interested....
Arthritis is deterioration of the joints and inflammation of the joints..


----------

